# 

## Redakcja

Masz problemy z kretem? Zobacz bardzo stary film odnaleziony w  zasobach kinematografii. Oto sposób na kreta, rozwiązanie które zapewni  Ci spokój. Czy także radość? Zobacz sam...

----------

